# [SOLVED] Problem with Direct X_urgent_PleaseHhelp.



## sourav_kings (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello guys,
I am running Windows 7 (64bit), on a high end PC. Recently I bought Call of Duty- Black Ops. Installation went well, though it showed error in installing direct x.
When I tried to ran the game, it popped up a window of system error:- "The program can't start because d3dx9_43.dll is missing from your computer. Try reinstalling the program to fix this problem."
After going through the relevent posts already asked here, I checked the 'directx diagnostic tool'. It showed DirectX version 11. Now, after that when I tried to run the DirectX setup tool provided in microsoft's website, it showed error:- "An internal system error occured. Please refer to DXError.log and DirectX.log in your Windows folder to determine the problem."
I went checked DXError log file, it showed following message:-
--------------------
[03/23/11 15:04:22] module: DXWSetup(Nov 19 2010), file: dxwsetup.cpp, line: 229, function: CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine
Sections are not initialized.
--------------------
[03/23/11 15:04:22] module: DXWSetup(Nov 19 2010), file: psheets.cpp, line: 699, function: PreinstDlgProc
CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine() failed.
Please help me regarding this problem, because I have tried my level best to sort out this problem by googling and exploring many similar questions, but in the end I got nothing. I am stuck in it very badly, any help would be highly appreciated.
I hope the magic stick of the geniuses here could bring some magic for me. : ) 
Thanks & regards,
Sourav Kings


----------



## tsujp (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Problem with Direct X_urgent_PleaseHhelp.*

Hello and welcome to TSF!

Since DirectX errors can be caused by video card driver errors *and* genuine software errors from the package itself it is best to follow these instructions assuming you still get the exact same error when launching Call of Duty: Black Ops.

*1.* You should try updating your graphics card drivers to the very latest available. Links for these are available in my signature.
*2.* Make sure you are removing your previous drivers as well. This tool can do this.
*3.* If that fails try uninstalling and reinstalling DirectX completely as well as upgrading to the latest release here and/or this.
*4.* If all of these fail and you still get the error try installing the file manually from the DirectX software package(s) via this website here.

Good luck!

Fluidz


----------



## sourav_kings (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Problem with Direct X_urgent_PleaseHhelp.*

Hi Fluidz..

Thanks a lot for enlightening me with so many options for debugging my issue. 

Actually as per you asked.. I carried forward and found that my graphics card drivers and directX version are absolultely updated. But before going for any DirectX tweeks, I tried downloading DirectX setup - (released June 2010) from microsoft website and it provided with DirectX 9.0c on my OS.

What I learned is that the older version of directX in Win7 just adds up with DirectX 11. It doesn't cause the latest version by any conflict. It just helps when any older app or game requires that version of DirectX.

So it worked and my game is running smoothly without any error.
So any one with the same as I had, just go download this file from here and run it and BINGO!

Anyways, many thanks to FLUIDZ. I am new menber to this website and your help kept my faith on this site.

See you


----------



## tsujp (Mar 2, 2008)

Glad to see your problem is solved!

Thank you for marking the thread as solved 

Enjoy your game!

Fluidz


----------

